# 9000/tcp  open  cslistener



## catfish (16. März 2014)

*9000/tcp  open  cslistener [solved]*

bei einem localen scan viel mir dieser port gerade auf. 
der port wird von apache/php benutzt wird, 
trotzdem kommt mir das etwas seltsam vor. 

hat jemand eine erklärung? der port tauchte bei früheren scans
nicht auf. zwischenzeitlich kamen aber einige seiten mit php dazu. 

root@web:~# lsof -i :9000
COMMAND   PID     USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME
php5-fpm 2328     root    8u  IPv4  11586      0t0  TCP localhost:9000 (LISTEN)
php5-fpm 2329 www-data    0u  IPv4  11586      0t0  TCP localhost:9000 (LISTEN)
php5-fpm 2330 www-data    0u  IPv4  11586      0t0  TCP localhost:9000 (LISTEN)
php5-fpm 2331 www-data    0u  IPv4  11586      0t0  TCP localhost:9000 (LISTEN)
php5-fpm 2332 www-data    0u  IPv4  11586      0t0  TCP localhost:9000 (LIS


----------



## Till (17. März 2014)

Das ist php-fpm, also alles ok. ahrscheinlich hattes Du früher kein php-fpm sondern nur php-fcgi installiert.


----------



## catfish (17. März 2014)

ok, sah nur seltsam aus.
in der tat hatte ich einige sites auf suPHP umgestellt. 

ist es üblich, dass dabei dieser port geöffnet wird?


----------



## Till (17. März 2014)

Mit suphp hat das nichts zu tun. Wie oben beschrieben, ist das php-fpm und nicht suphp.


----------



## catfish (17. März 2014)

hmm, ich habe keine seite mit aktivierten php-fpm oder fast-cgi,
der process wird trotzdem bei starten von apache mit initialisiert. is das normal?


----------



## Till (17. März 2014)

Ja, der prozess ist immer da, denn er entspricht dem apache standard user. wenn Du webseiten hätest die php-fpm nutzen, dann hättest Du noch weitere prozesse.


----------

